

Facebook spam king to pay $711M to Zuck et al according to CA court ruling - PatrickMorrell
http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=116534

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also discussion at:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=912295>

